# Doe won't get pregnant. Any ideas?



## Milking Mom (Oct 2, 2004)

I bought a male and female California white pair back in the summer. I held them separate and bred them September 1st. No babies in Oct. I rebred in October and no babies in November, I rebred in November I even left her in with the buck for a week and no babies again. I am ready to butcher these 2 and have them for Christmas Dinner. They have a mineral wheel in their cage, fresh water and I feed medicated Rabbit pellets. I have checked their genetalia and it looks fine. I have seen them breed aggressively. One time she pulled out her hair in November, but never had any babies, no evidence of it. The other times she never even pulled out her hair.


----------



## Ray_Scheel (Feb 24, 2003)

Did you buy as adults or weaned kits?

What is the feeding program (what brand/formula and how much per day) and why medicated feed?

Show line or commercial?


Myresponse might change based on the answers tot he above, I'd first try getting another doe from a different source to see if there is better luck there.


----------



## kell (Aug 29, 2004)

Do you have dogs or cats to stress the doe out?
Are the rabbits overweight?

KEL


----------



## Tracy (May 2, 2002)

What are the ages of the rabbits? Bucks can take up to 6 months to be of breeding age. Also what are the temps. I see your in Texas and if it was hot in Septand Oct [above 80] your buck could be sterile from the heat? It can take up to 2 months of cooler temps for the buck to be fertile again once temps are below 80.


----------



## Milking Mom (Oct 2, 2004)

They are both 8 month old rabbits. They are eating a rabbit pellet called Rabbit Star (it isn't medicated I thought it was, but it isn't) I put it in their metal feeders and keep it out in front of them all the time along with their water. They aren't over weight. I have picked them up and held them and felt of them and they feel normal, not gushy and not bones. It was hot here in July and August over 80 degrees lots of days during those 2 months. I had them in a covered shed with a fan. No other animals can get into their room. No dogs or cats near them. The buck is the one I posted about that had goop in his ear about 2 or 3 months ago. We got some ear mite medicine and ear wash and cleared it up. They both appear to be very healthy and happy and eat well and drink well. They have separate pens that we built that are 3'x4' rabbit wire. My husband built my nest boxes a long time ago when we had rabbits before. I raised rabbits about 8 years ago and gosh they bred like......Rabbits....  I didn't breed during the hot months. Just like this time I waited til Sept. to breed so she wouldn't be pregnant during the hot times and would kindle in Oct., but alas nothing so far... Anybody know of any one with some rabbits near Conroe or Huntsville, Texas? I think I just have somebody that's sterile here and I don't know which one it is.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

If bucks are sterile for 2 months AFTER hot weather, and you bred in Texas in September.....

It MIGHT have been the heat! When I was a kid I bred my rabbit in the spring and she had about 8 kits. I bred her a couple of months later in the summer and I got nothing! 

Both rabbits were kept in the shade, but it gets hot in a California summer, too.


----------

